# Helloooooooooo-Humboldt County Nutes?



## ktownlegend (Oct 9, 2007)

whats a guy gotta do to get some questions answered around here any more??  geez what happened to loving family of growers and smokers i used to konw and love?  and i know for a fact that theres at least 2-3 mods and a half a dozen members that could help me out with this.

"i got my samples of Humbolt County goods yesterday. Purple Max, Bushmaster 3.0, and Gravity hardener. has anyone used all 3 at the same time? or should i say all together at once?, or has everyone just used one, then waited and used the next. seeing as how theres only 3 to 4 weeks tops i don't want to be feeding a bunch of nutes. planning on flushing them out at the end of the second week to ensure no chemicals left in nugs to be smoked"

thats what i put up in my journal. times a tickin away, and i need to know the scoop cuz its time to water my ladies. 

Thanx

KT


----------



## Oscar (Oct 9, 2007)

_I'm into the Canna CoCo line of products!_


----------



## ktownlegend (Oct 9, 2007)

thankx for that but not helpfull try asking around and looking for some stuff for me though.

thanx


----------



## Oscar (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm on it like a hound dog!


----------



## Oscar (Oct 9, 2007)

http://www.weedbay.net/forums/plant...test-grow-bushmaster-purple-maxx-gravity.html

Hound dog is back.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Oct 9, 2007)

i wish i could help you bro but i cant but i will look around for ya and if i find anything will let you know peace


----------



## Hick (Oct 9, 2007)

totally unfamilair with that line ktown


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Oct 9, 2007)

Oscar said:
			
		

> http://www.weedbay.net/forums/plant-bud-shots/117-humbolts-own-product-test-grow-bushmaster-purple-maxx-gravity.html
> 
> Hound dog is back.


wow your fast lol:hubba:


----------



## ktownlegend (Oct 9, 2007)

thanks boys thats some awesome info.  now for the rest of the question

can u find some info pertaing to using the Gravity with the purple max at the same time?

thanx 

KT


----------



## ktownlegend (Oct 9, 2007)

nvm, its all in that thread thank you much


----------



## DLtoker (Oct 9, 2007)

The directions should be on the back of each bottle... And in now way are they used together because they are all made for different period of growth.

Bushmaster for stopping stretching when switching to flower.

Gravity for plumping them up near the end of harvest.

PurpleMaxxx to bring out the natural colors of the buds.

Amazing stuff however I will never buy the purplemaxx as all it does is enhnce purple strains... Waste of loot IMO.


----------



## SFC (Oct 10, 2007)

I used the Bushmaster as a foliar on my current indoor grow,and I have no complaint. These plants turned into very aggressive bushes. I will have to get you guys some pics. I stopped using once I was well into flowering though. I am DWC so foliar is really the only way they recommend using it.


----------



## DLtoker (Oct 10, 2007)

Foliar is the only way to use it in DWC?  I dropped it right into my res for a week right before flower and, well, burned the crap out of plants because I still ran half strength nutes with it.  However, it still worked like a charm. :aok:

Can we get some details on your foliar schedule?


----------



## SFC (Oct 10, 2007)

I heard from teh hydro store guy not to mix it in my res, said others had burned their plants pretty good. He was pushing more towards soil growers. But I had also heard foliar was the way to do it,and they also recommended that on the bottle. 

All I did was mix a small amount with some RO water, in a spray bottle,and gave them a good spritzing every morning a couple hours before lights on. This was primarily during veg, I did continue through the first two weeks of flower, until I started getting good pistils. 

As far as it slowing vertical growth, I would have to say no in my case. My mangos are giants LOL. Now I knew going in they were stretchers so genetics may have one the battle in the case of teh mango's. The original diesel,and Kyle kushmans Strawberry cough stayed bushy, and did not stretch crazy. I have seen some tall SC's so maybe it worked on them.

Any of you DWC growers know that there is a narrow window as to when to flip to flower, to early you get smaller plants, but still very nice, You hit it right they are perfect size, wait a little to long,and you have giants.  Well, the mangos were in my care before the OD,SC,and Cherry Ak, so they were already rooted, hence they were further along all the way. So during veg with all of them I did my best to pinch,and LST the mango's in order to givethe other three time to catch up. Well the mango's are about a foot taller now LOL. They do look fabulous though.

I know I am not alone in very rarely getting all the plants timed together,and able to keep an even canopy :lmao:

I will take some pics ,and load them up later today.

BTW for what its worth these plants were the healthiest I have grown yet,whether or not that was due to the bushmaster,or to me keeping my ppm's under 1000 I cannot say for sure. But I do plant on using it some more. I also got a free sample of teh purple max today, bummer they were out of Gravity (that is what I really wanted).  Pics soon folks


----------

